# Flood Brook Culvert - Runcorn Dec 2010



## kevsy21 (Dec 30, 2010)

The Floodbrook Culvert in located in the lower part of Beechwood Avenue in Runcorn.It runs from the Halton Lea Shopping Centre, between the two parts of the Beechwood housing estate.
It runs through two fairly large sections and ends up next to the M56 motorway.
Visited With Georgie and The Cat Crept In


----------



## georgie (Dec 31, 2010)

i enjoyed this one m8 id like a return at night


----------



## RichardH (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not usually that keen on "lighting effects", but the lighting in the second-to-last shot is really effective.


----------



## El Supremo (Jan 2, 2011)

Memories of an ill spent youth This is 10 minutes from me ma's. Will be showing my age when i let slip we used to play Space 1999 down here


----------



## smiler (Jan 6, 2011)

*Thanks*

Really good pics, loved the shopping trolleys, those darn things get everywhere, we found one on the second floor of an hotel!!! 
Thanks for sharing.
*Smiler*


----------



## court Rae newest (Jul 4, 2022)

georgie said:


> i enjoyed this one m8 id like a return at night


Is this hard to find?


----------



## court Rae newest (Jul 4, 2022)

I could only find 2 tunnels


----------

